# Rehab journal



## fUnc17 (Dec 7, 2006)

For the past 3 months I have been training in MMA, but havent touched weights. Basically my injury mind fucked me and I was in complete dissarray, and really had no idea how to cure the physical problems I have.

After weeks and weeks of research, seeing chiropractors, PT's...etc, I finally nailed it and am on my way to fixing my postural problems and muscular imbalances, as well increasing my joint health.

The workout:

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup including Joint "circles"
Glute activation
KB snatch
Chins
KB front squats
Reverse Hypers
Cable rows
DB chest fly stretch
Static stretching of hamstrings, hip flexors, calves, ankles and neck

I will slowly progress into full workouts once I feel I have proper mobility in my joints


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yesterday's workout

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup
Glute activation

KB snatches - 3x10/55lbs
Chins - 30 total/bw
KB front squats - 3x8/16kg
Reverse hypers - 3x12/20lbs
Cable rows - 3x12/70lbs
DB Chest fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's

Stretch

Great workout, I supersetted the snatches and the chins to see where my conditioning is at. Its pretty bad but i nailed 30 reps of pullups after 30 reps of snatches, needless to say my lats and entire upper back was pumped like no other. KB front squats were a first in this program, felt like my glutes were doing most of the work and focused on a full ROM and a glute squeeze at the top

next w/o will be fri, will possibly add some GHR's in next week

On a mon/wed/fri schedule


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Good stuff.

btw, where did you get your KB's and how much were they?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> btw, where did you get your KB's and how much were they?



www.dragondoor.com  not sure how much they were total


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Been competing at all?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 8, 2006)

Nope, im in the middle of switching to a bigger BJJ/muay thai school, i pretty much dominate all the blue belts in my school and im still a white belt. So when its time for a competition im going to be a top contender for sure in my weight class


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 8, 2006)

Todays workout

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup
Glute activation

KB snatches - 3x10/55lbs
Chins - 30 total/bw
KB front squats - 3x8/16kg
Reverse hypers - 3x12/20lbs
Cable rows - 3x12/70lbs
DB Chest fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's

Stretch

solid workout, gunna add some KB RDL's next week


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

looks good.  do you ever do KB swings?  They are also really good.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> looks good.  do you ever do KB swings?  They are also really good.




sure do, i use them as part of my glute activation


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 11, 2006)

Todays workout

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup
Glute activation

KB snatches - 3x10/55lbs
Chins - 30 total/bw
KB front squats - 3x8/16kg
Reverse hypers - 3x12/20lbs
Cable rows - 3x15/70lbs
DB Chest fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's

Stretch

ballin'


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> looks good.  do you ever do KB swings?  They are also really good.



HAHA!....yo remember wut i did wit the kettlebells in ur basement....swingin em nd throwin ur body...is that wut hes talkin bout?!!??!?! LOLOLOL...haha

Good to see u back into it man...keep werkin hard.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 15, 2006)

Todays workout

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup
Glute activation

KB snatches - 3x10/55lbs
Chins - 35 total/bw
KB RDL's - 3x5/16kg
Reverse hypers - 3x12/20lbs
Cable rows - 3x12/80lbs
DB Chest fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's

Stretch

Dunno bout the RDL's just yet. After i did them, my hamstring behind my knee felt very tight so i stretched it.

I ended up bangin a girl in the back of my truck so of course somethin had to happen, my glutes cramp up real bad cuz of the angle and knees startin buggin. Might leave the RDL's out for another week. whateva, she didnt seem to mind about my increased glute strength


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 15, 2006)

edit -  ^^^ Yesterdays workout, next workout is Sat


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Todays workout
> 
> Foam roll
> Dynamic warmup
> ...




still got ur game  i c man...haha good 4 u bro...


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 16, 2006)

Todays workout

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup
Glute activation

KB snatches - 3x10/55lbs
Chins - 35 total/bw
KB front squats - 3x8/16kg
Reverse hypers - 3x12/30lbs
Cable rows - 3x15/70lbs
DB Chest fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's

Stretch

Just downloaded 2 Pavel books. Super Joints, and relax into the stretch. Both look like good reads, also got a freebie Poliquin book. If I only had time to read all this shit


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

Todays workout

Foam roll
Dynamic warmup
Glute activation

KB snatches - 3x10/55lbs
Chins - 35 total/bw
Reverse hypers - 3x12/30lbs
Cable rows - 3x15/70lbs
DB Chest fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's

had to cut it short today, forgot to post in here the last week. I've been in these books alot, super joints is fucking amazing. I do a short dynamic workout everyday when i wake up, warm my joints up and i feel like im 10 years younger. The stretches are really great too, finally I am getting somewhere, I should be doing real workouts soon.

I also joined a new BJJ/muay thai school today. This place is HUGE, and there is lots of talent. Can't wait to get in there and show what I got


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

what book?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what book?



Super Joints by Pavel
Relax into stretch by Pavel


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Super Joints by Pavel
> Relax into stretch by Pavel



I get those at amazon?  Or dragondoor.com?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I get those at amazon?  Or dragondoor.com?



I got them at dragondoor


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

This journal inspires me to start back up with Yoga. Before you mentioned you were going to do it. Did you ever end up trying it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> This journal inspires me to start back up with Yoga. Before you mentioned you were going to do it. Did you ever end up trying it?



Nope, I wish I did. Although my friends father's best friend just finished writing a Yoga book, I read bits and pieces and tried alot of what he recommended, pretty amazing stuff


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes. What I plan on doing is taking some more classes and just write down what I did when I get back home, then just do them from my house or the gym.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes. What I plan on doing is taking some more classes and just write down what I did when I get back home, then just do them from my house or the gym.



The house is a safer bet, I wouldn't want to be interrupted when I'm in a pretzel


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> The house is a safer bet, I wouldn't want to be interrupted when I'm in a pretzel



lol, good point. Alot of those poses can be pretty silly looking to the average eye. Yoga is always a great way to deload. That is where a class would come in handy, more organized and fast paced. Keeps the muscles loose and activated, plus those isometrics can be a good workout w/o too much tax on the CNS.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> I got them at dragondoor



thanks, I have noted them on my book list of things to pick up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 26, 2006)

Today's workout

Warm up

Swings - 2x20/53lbs
1 Arm snatch - 2x10/72lbs each arm
Chins - 45 total/bw
Roman chair situps - 2x10/bw with stretch at the bottom
Pistol box squats - 5xeach leg, 12" box
1 arm pushups - 5 each arm
1 arm 1 leg pushups - 2 each arm

stretch

I got the naked warrior DVD for xmas, I've read the book but seeing it on DVD is a much different experience. You don't catch the little details in the book, and they are emphasized in the DVD. I also got 3 other Pavel DVD's, i'm absolutely addicted to his material


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Lot's of chin ups you got there. What are Roman chairs?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fufu - roman chair situps are the opposite of hyperextensions, http://www.building-muscle101.com/images/roman_chair_sit_ups.jpg

I do them with a full stretch at the bottom

Todays workout

Warm up
Split Snatches - 2x5/53lbs each arm
Chins - 45 total
Roman chair situps - 3x10/bw
Fist pushups - 50 total

stretch

Short lil workout, took about 25min. Everything was done with 20s RI, Split snatches were pretty difficult, but I should have used the 72lb KBs


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

I would be careful with the roman chair sit up...lots of pull on the hip flexors there and hyperextension of the spine....especially coming from the back problems you have had this year.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

do you have a full set of KBs in your basement?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I would be careful with the roman chair sit up...lots of pull on the hip flexors there and hyperextension of the spine....especially coming from the back problems you have had this year.



I am loose enough to do them, they can either be the greatest thing in the world or the worst. Hyperextension of my spine has really helped my posture, makes me stand much taller. I do them at different pivot points to emphasize a certain portion of the spine

I have the 35lb KB's, 53lb KB's, and 72lb KB's. and also one 16kg bell.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 2, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll + dynamic warm up

1 arm KB snatch - 40 total reps/53lb KB
Pullups - 25/bw +25lbs, 5/bw
Chest DB Fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's
Trap raises on bench - 3x15s holds/10lb DB's
KB front squats - 35lbs/3x5
Reverse Hypers - 2x10/20lbs
Roman chair situps - 2x10/bw

stretch

Great workout, made good time and was focused entirely on each rep. I had a redbull pre workout. I have a great PWO high right now.

As far as my condition is concerned, my lordorsis has greatly improved as well as my kyphosis. Although my kyphosis needs more work, my posture is much much better, and I stand taller.

I am now doing a 15min workout upon waking up, warming up all my joints. Off days its all foam rolling, stretching, and posture work.

EDIT: Also worked with the coc finger grippers #3 and #4.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like you got things pretty well figured out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2007)

I cant believe I never looked into this journal.

Lots of odd, yet interesting shit going on.  Ive never used KBs.

What is glute activation?  I saw you tell P that you use KBs for it, but I am at a loss.

I remember you having some problems with your back some time around my problems.  I still static/active stretch my lower body, but now I am able to do some light lower workouts.  How long will you have to do these?  Are there visible changes in your body?  Putting on mass/losing mass?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I cant believe I never looked into this journal.
> 
> Lots of odd, yet interesting shit going on.  Ive never used KBs.
> 
> ...



Glute activation is warming up the glutes and making sure they are firing properly before exercise. 

I do KB swings sometimes to activate my glutes. If you think this stuff is interesting, I have a ton more crazier shit to play with once I get things sorted out.

How long I will b doing these, not really sure. When I am confident that my posture is where it should be I will start with more intense shit. I can do squats, but I won't touch a deadlift yet. I've been losing mass, that I don't really care about. I mean sure no one wants to see themselves shrink but now that I know whats going on with my body and how to fix it, gaining back lost mass is not a top priority of mine. When I begin my regular workouts, the mass will come back very quickly.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 4, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll + dynamic warm up

1 arm KB swings - 50 total reps/53lb KB
Pullups - 25/bw +25lbs, 5/bw
Dips - 2x10/bw
Chest DB Fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's
Trap raises on bench - 3x15s holds/10lb DB's
KB front squats - 35lbs/3x3
Reverse Hypers - 2x10/20lbs
Roman chair stretches

stretch

Pretty low energy workout. Woke up late, had a small meal and didnt eat much today. My sleep cycle is pretty fucked up, i've been working on correcting it. Bed by no later than 11PM from now on except weekends

The swings fucked me up pretty bad, i was huffing and puffing like a little girl. I have plenty of room to improve on my conditioning.

P.S. I start my new thai/BJJ gym next monday! I am doing 1 day of muay thai, 1 day of gi grappling and 1 day of no gi grappling. The gym looks sick, I cant wait


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Got a website for that gym?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.fmacworld.com/site/view/28641_FMACHome.pml;jsessionid=cs9tqt3i8unp


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, looks like a great place. The nearest place to me is just like a 40x20 foot room with storage rooms.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 6, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll + dynamic warm up

1 arm KB clean - 25 total reps/53lb KB
Pullups - 20/bw +25lbs
Chest DB Fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's
Trap raises on bench - 3x15s holds/10lb DB's
KB front squats - 35lbs/3x3
Reverse Hypers - 2x10/20lbs

stretch

Very good workout. High energy. My squat ROM is improving greatly, i think the warmups and my stretching are the reason why.

Pullups were a bitch today, not sure why. Maybe the cleans had something to do with it. Weird, because I have less trouble with pullups after snatches than I do with cleans. Then again, it is the end of the workout week, so 2 days of rest will do me good.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 10, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll + dynamic warm up

1 arm KB snatch - 50 total reps/53lb KB
Pullups - 30/bw
Chest DB Fly stretch - 3x30s holds/20lb DB's
Reverse Hypers - 2x10/20lbs

stretch


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 11, 2007)

Todays stretching

foam roll

RKC hip flexor stretch - 6 sets/30s each hold
Lying quad stretch - 6 sets/30s each hold
Lying hamstring stretch - 6 sets/30s each hold
Halo's - 8kg Kettlebell/10 reps total
Reverse lunges with holds - 3 sets/10s each hold
Pullup bar stretching

2nd BJJ class at my new school tomorrow. First class was good, different but good. Muay thai starts next week


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

This stuff is great. It definitely coalesces well with my style. I like it (obviously).

For how long have you been practicing muay thai (and did I see brazilian jiu jitsu there as well)? I hope to begin in the somewhat near future. I should lose some weight first, though.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 12, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> This stuff is great. It diefinitely coalesces well with my style. I like it (obviously).
> 
> For how long have you been practicing muay thai (and did I see brazilian jiu jitsu there as well)? I hope to begin in the somewhat near future. I should lose some weight first, though.



Thanks. 

I've trained BJJ for 6 months and am close to getting my blue belt, IMO i should have it already but since I just switched schools I'll be waiting a bit longer which i don't mind. Most guys dont have their blue belt for 1-2.5 years

MT i am just starting this week.

I would give BJJ a try, its a intense workout thats very unconventional. You'll definately drop some weight


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Grappling is so damn tiring. I get spent so fast. I thought my conditioning was decent too. Although my technique is horrible so I am probably expending a ton of energy where I don't need to. I've learned to relax a bit.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've trained BJJ for 6 months and am close to getting my blue belt, IMO i should have it already but since I just switched schools I'll be waiting a bit longer which i don't mind. Most guys dont have their blue belt for 1-2.5 years
> 
> ...



In your opinion, is it possible to progress at a reasonable rate with BJJ while simultaneously effectively strength training? I'm not sure I could give up lifting. Also, what do you generally look for in an instructor? How do you know if you'd learn well from the people who teach you? Or is it pretty easy to tell once you meet them?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> In your opinion, is it possible to progress at a reasonable rate with BJJ while simultaneously effectively strength training? I'm not sure I could give up lifting. Also, what do you generally look for in an instructor? How do you know if you'd learn well from the people who teach you? Or is it pretty easy to tell once you meet them?




Depends entirely on your ability to recover, what your schedule looks like, and if your diet is structured properly according to what your doing. 

It all depends what you need work on. For instance, when I began BJJ I was stronger than anyone in the gym, I could outmuscle every white belt and even a couple of blues. But the higher ranked blue belts would kick my ass every time because my conditioning sucked, my flexibility was horrific, and my technique wasnt there yet.

Obviously in my situation it would be silly to try to increase my power/strength because all the other variables were lagging behind. So i worked on conditioning and flexibility as my #1 priority and kept a maintenance level of strength. 

So yes, it is absolutely possible to make strength gains, you will not get weaker or smaller by rolling. You will be much much stronger and more in control of your body

 As far as instructors, I should know I just switched. Just make sure it is a legit business and they are dependable and convenient. That is the most important IMO. You can have the best instructor in the world but if they dont show up whats the point?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Grappling is so damn tiring. I get spent so fast. I thought my conditioning was decent too. Although my technique is horrible so I am probably expending a ton of energy where I don't need to. I've learned to relax a bit.



Relaxing is key. Going balls to the walls will leave you spent and defenseless. Often times when I roll against one of my boys (hes about 260lbs, jacked) I just let him sit in my guard and tire himself out (hes new). He tries to muscle me around and it simply doesnt work against someone with as little as 6months experience


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
KB suitcase DL x 3 L/R - 
KB snatch x 3 L/R 
KB swings x 8 (2 handed) 
Med ball pass against wall x 5

Did that for 3 rounds with the 53lb KB, no rest.

Shadow boxed for 2min

* Circuit B*
KB cleans x 5
Pullups x 4
Dips x 5

4 rounds no rest, cleans were done with the 53lb KB as well

stretch

done. Going to see an ART specialist today, I cant wait!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 24, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
KB suitcase DL x 3 L/R - 
KB snatch x 3 L/R 
KB swings x 8 (2 handed) 
Med ball pass against wall x 5

Did that for 4 rounds with the 53lb KB, no rest.

Shadow boxed for 2min

* Circuit B*
KB cleans x 5
Pullups x 4
Dips x 5

4 rounds no rest, cleans were done with the 53lb KB as well

stretch


I swear, the past 2 times I did this circuit, I walked out of my gym with a throbbing erection. I am addicted to circuit training now, I love how I feel when I'm done. Fuckin awesome.

Went for my 2nd ART session today. 1 word - incredible. The doc said after a few more visits I'll be good as new. I already have a enormous ROM change, it was like magic.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 24, 2007)

U ever goin back to power liftin, or u just stayin with this due to ur back?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 24, 2007)

naaa im done with "powerlifting". I'm going to still be doing 2 strength workouts per week when I am up and running


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 24, 2007)

so no more mass routines, ur not gettin UGE no more?...haha...jk.  just madd strength.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 26, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll
warm up

Unilateral KB RDL - 53lbs/5x5 RI = 15s
KB Front squats - 2x53lbs/3x3 RI = 45s
Chins - +25/25 total reps
Dips - +25/3x8
Rollouts - 8,8

stretch

Simple workout. RDL's went great. I didn't lose my balance one time, focused on driving the hips thru and tensing the glutes/abs. After the first set I felt like I didn't even do anything, I didnt break a sweat until the front squats. Conditioning has improved, we'll see how much tonight @ BJJ


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
KB suitcase DL x 3 L/R - 
KB snatch x 3 L/R 
KB swings x 8 (2 handed) 
Med ball pass against wall x 5

Did that for 4 rounds with the 53lb KB, no rest.

Shadow boxed for 2min

* Circuit B*
KB cleans x 5
Pullups x 4
Dips x 5

4 rounds no rest, cleans were done with the 53lb KB as well

shadow boxed for 2min

Double KB Front squats - 2x5/53lbs
Reverse hypers - 2x8/20lbs

stretch

Great workout


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice workout.

Hey, when you "upgrade" your belt in BJJ, do you have to compete to do it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice workout.
> 
> Hey, when you "upgrade" your belt in BJJ, do you have to compete to do it?



You get tested


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB split snatch - 3x3/53lbs

BB Deadlift - 3x3/225lbs   
DB rows - 3x8/70lbs
Chins - 20/bw + 25lbs
Seated CG cable rows - 2x10/70lbs
Double KB push press - 3x5/53lbs each hand

stretch
grippers


Ok say i wander into my gym this morning and there happened to be 315 on the bar from my brother deadlifting. SO anyway, i decide what the fuck give it a shot. Do a couple single leg glute bridges to warm up, tighten up and ripped the bar off the floor easy as hell. 

I feel comfortable deadlifting now so I went light, drove the hips. Low reps and low volume. Do this for a few weeks, build up some flexibility and then start adding weight.

Split snatches were brutal as always


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 2, 2007)

Todays workout

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
KB suitcase DL x 3 L/R - 
KB snatch x 3 L/R 
KB swings x 8 (2 handed) 
Med ball pass against wall x 5

Did that for 4 rounds with the 53lb KB, no rest.

Shadow boxed for 2min

* Circuit B*
KB cleans x 5
Pullups x 4
Dips x 5

4 rounds no rest, cleans were done with the 53lb KB as well

shadow boxed for 2min


Reverse hypers - 3x10/bw
stretch

Could have done much much more, but chose to leave some in the tank for BJJ


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB split snatch - 3x3/53lbs

1-leg RDL - 4x5/53lbs each hand
DB rows - 3x8/70lbs
Chins - 20/bw + 25lbs
Seated CG cable rows - 2x10/70lbs
Double KB push press - 3x5/53lbs each hand

stretch

great workout. 

my left hip flexor is agitating me. It seems i stretch it, and it doesnt stretch out. my right side is much more flexible. Funny because my left ankle has been acting up recently, wonder if its related. Gunna check with the chiro tomorrow, i know something is up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB burpee clean - 3x3/53lbs

KB Front squat - 4x5/53lbs each hand
Renegade KB rows - 3x8/53lbs each hand
KB High pulls - 4x5/53lbs
1 arm DB bench - 1x8/80lbs, 2x8/70lbs
KB Windmill - 3x5/35lbs
Ab Rollouts

stretch

First time doing burpee cleans. Suprisingly very easy, focused on sprawling, recovering and cleaning as quick as possible. The high pulls/1 arm db bench combo was rough. The windmills are awesome, gunna build up my strength in this exercise.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

Find anything out about that hip flexor?


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Find anything out about that hip flexor?



Yea. doc said my entire left side is tight. Much tighter than my right, huge difference. Starts in my calves, goes to my IT band, hip flexors, quads and hammies. My tight calf was what was causing my ankle pain and the IT band tightness which in turn causes other problems. SO now i am stretching the christ out of my left calf and entire left side and hoping to loosen up some, which I have


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Good stuff.

Can you think of anything specific that would make it tight?


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Can you think of anything specific that would make it tight?



Yea, sitting is a big reason why. Sitting is not good at all


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Yea, sitting is a big reason why. Sitting is not good at all



True fucking story. It makes sense that my glute/IT band tightness started once I got back to school.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Conditioning*

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
KB suitcase DL x 3 L/R - 
KB snatch x 3 L/R 
KB swings x 8 (2 handed) 
Med ball pass against wall x 5

Did that for 4 rounds with the 53lb KB, no rest.

Shadow boxed for 2min

* Circuit B*
KB cleans x 5
Pullups x 4
Dips x 5

4 rounds no rest, cleans were done with the 53lb KB as well


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB split snatch - 3x3/72lbs

BB Deadlift - 3x5/235lbs
Chins - BW + 53lbs/10, BW + 25lbs/10
Double KB push press - 4x5/53lbs each hand
KB Renegade rows - 3x8/53lbs
KB Turkish get up - 3x3/53lbs
Roman chair situps - 2x8/bw


stretch

Split snatches were easier than I thought they'd be, but still had me panting pretty heavy. Good workout


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB burpee clean - 3x3/53lbs

BB Back squat - 3x5/225lbs
DB Rows - 3x8/80lbs
KB High pulls - 3x8/53lbs
BB Bench- 2x3/225lbs
KB Windmill - 3x5/35lbs

stretch


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Conditioning*

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Clean and Push Press 10 reps l,r 

    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Snatch 10 reps l,r

    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Swing 10 reps l,r

    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Clean 10 reps l,r

RI = 20s between each sequence

* Circuit B*
KB cleans x 3
Pullups x 3
Dips x 4

5 rounds non stop, with the 53lber

stretch

I was going balls out on my thai bag, first 30s alternating kicks and the last 30s was balls out on the bag as hard and fast as possible.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB split snatch - 3x3/72lbs

KB 1 Leg RDL - 5x5/53lbs each hand
Chins - BW + 53lbs/10, BW + 25lbs/10
Double KB push press - 5x5/53lbs each hand
KB Renegade rows - 3x8/53lbs
KB Turkish get up - 3x3/53lbs

stretch


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB burpee clean - 3x3/53lbs each arm

KB Front squat - 5x4/53lbs each arm
KB Renegade Rows - 3x8/53lbs
KB High pulls - 3x8/53lbs
DB 1 arm Bench- 3x8/80lbs
KB Windmill - 3x3/53lbs

stretch


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 21, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> *Strength
> 
> *foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
> warmup
> ...





ur doin deads again?...i thought u were tryin to get away from that...


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 21, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> ur doin deads again?...i thought u were tryin to get away from that...



never said i'd stop doing them


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 22, 2007)

true...but didnt deads cause ur injury or am i rong...jw...no biggie.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> true...but didnt deads cause ur injury or am i rong...jw...no biggie.



being tight and not having the proper flexibility caused my injury

I am pretty much 100% now


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Conditioning*

foam roll
warm up

* Circuit A*
KB suitcase DL x 3 L/R - 
KB snatch x 3 L/R 
KB swings x 8 (2 handed) 
Med ball pass against wall x 5

Did that for 4 rounds with the 53lb KB, no rest.


* Circuit B*
    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Clean and Push Press 10 reps l,r 

    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Snatch 10 reps l,r

    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Swing 10 reps l,r

    * One-minute of heavy bag work
    * One-arm KB Clean 10 reps l,r

RI = 20s between each sequence

stretch

god damn that was rough. power endurance circuits back to back is fucking brutal


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking good man. Take your resting BPM recently?


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Looking good man. Take your resting BPM recently?



Nope, the only reason I even knew what it was, was because I went to the hospital for xrays and they took it. It was like 40 then so i'd imagine its a little bit lower now

On a side note, i'm going to order some things off of elitefts.com, dave tate has some cool myofascial release stuff. I also want to get a good stop watch,  I saw one on a youtube video with a guy who was doing tabata circuits, you just set it and toss it on the ground and it would beep automatically when it was time to rest, and begin again.


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Nope, the only reason I even knew what it was, was because I went to the hospital for xrays and they took it. It was like 40 then so i'd imagine its a little bit lower now
> 
> On a side note, i'm going to order some* things off of elitefts.com, dave tate has some cool myofascial release stuff. I also want to get a good stop watch,  I saw one on a youtube video with a guy who was doing tabata circuits, you just set it and toss it on the ground and it would beep automatically when it was time to rest, and begin again*.



I saw that one too, pretty useful.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Strength

*foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB split snatch - 3x3/72lbs

KB 1-leg RDL - 3x4/72lbs each hand
KB Renegade rows - 3x8/53lbs 
WG Pull ups - 20/bw + 25lbs
Double KB push press - 4x5/53lbs each hand
KB Turkish get up - 1x2 each arm/53lbs


stretch

Going to stick with WG Pullups from now on, I need to work on my grip and these absolutely destroyed my grip. I'm going to focus on grip at the end of my workouts. Also I'm going to start recording RI's, even though they've been short, I want to document them and start decreasing them as much as possible. I'm going to start training 3x a week now as well. 

Gunna go with this program for another 3 weeks, then switch shit around


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Feb 28, 2007* 

foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors 
warmup 

KB burpee clean - 5x5/53lbs each hand 

KB Front squat - 4x5/53lbs each hand 
Renegade KB rows - 3x8/53lbs each hand l, r 
KB High pulls - 3x8/53lbs  l, r 
1 arm DB bench - 3x8/80lbs l, r 
KB Windmill - 3x3/53lbs l, r 

stretch 

RI = 30s, probably the fastest workout I've done. Going to time the total workout next time, I'd guess it was in the 25 minute range today.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mar 2,2007* 

A-1: Double Swing 3x5/53s 
A-2: Weighted Chin-up 3x3/53lbs 

B-1: Weighted Dips 5x5/53lbs 
B-2: Double Incline Rows 3x5/50lbs 

C-1: Kettlebell bear crawls 2x2/35s 
C-2: Farmers walk 2x2/72s 

*Circuit* 

One-minute of heavy bag work 
One-arm KB Clean and Push Press 5 reps l,r 

One-minute of heavy bag work 
One-arm KB Snatch 5 reps l,r 

One-minute of heavy bag work 
One-arm KB Swing 5 reps l,r 

One-minute of heavy bag work 
One-arm KB Clean 5 reps l,r 

with the 53lber 

coc grip work 

stretch 

This will be my friday workout from now on


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Which captain of crush do you have?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have the trainer up to #3, and also #'s 1-4 of the finger grippers. The finger grippers help the most, by far


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Have you closed the #3? I haven't heard of their finger grippers.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 3, 2007)

I've closed the #2 so far, i'm not even close to the #3 yet


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2007)

Taking a week off, need to jack up the calories and rest for a bit. gotta catch up on school work too

Still sparring and training technique


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 12, 2007)

*March 12, 2007*

foam roll lats, glutes, and hip flexors
warmup

KB split snatch - 3x4/72lbs

KB 1-leg RDL - 3x4/72lbs each hand
KB Renegade rows - 3x8/53lbs 
WG Pull ups - 20/bw + 25lbs
Double KB push press - 4x5/53lbs each hand
KB Turkish get up - 1x2 each arm/53lbs

That was one of those workouts that you just have to get through to get back into the swing of things. Not the best workout, but necessary


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

What is your weight looking like these days?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 12, 2007)

Around 205 right now, diet has been inconsistent. I just started a new job about a month ago + im a full time student so I have very little time to eat. 

I'd like to get to about 215 cut but I really don't care what the scale says.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

I hear that.

How far are you thinking of taking MMA?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> I hear that.
> 
> How far are you thinking of taking MMA?



As far as I can. I'm going to compete in the summer, cage fights baby.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, cool. Good luck. I want updates on that.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 12, 2007)

No doubt, they will be videotaped


----------

